# Kreg Router Table



## Dsel74 (Dec 17, 2012)

I really liked the look of the Kreg router table. The floor standing version with the tablesaw style fence.

Has anyone got one and can give opinions??


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

The table is very nice looking however at $500 dollars I don't think it is too much of a bargain.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I would go for this one:

Product Details

It has everything you would want in a router table.

I could not see in your profile what router you have?



> Router I think it is Hitachi haven't seen it in a while.


Dig it out so you know what you have. ( model number?)


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Dsel74 said:


> I really liked the look of the Kreg router table. The floor standing version with the tablesaw style fence.
> 
> Has anyone got one and can give opinions??


Looking for opinions, you're certainly in the right place:laugh:
Welcome to the forum

I agree with mgmine, at $500 it doesn't look like much of a bargain. I may be a minority but a table saw type fence isn't particularly advantageous on a router table, IMHO. The table James linked to looks like a much better value.


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

I agree the Kreg is overpriced. I have the Grizzly and am well pleased with it. It offers a lot of bells and whistles for the price. take a look at it. Easy to build a cabinet for it later, and use the stand that comes with it for another tool later on.

T10432 Router Table with Stand


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Willway--on the surface i'd agree with you, but the shipping to Australia might push the total up near the Kreg level. We're fortunate here in the USA!!

earl


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

My mistake. I have a bad habit of not checking profiles. I will try to pay more attention. I checked another forum and it seems these tools are sold in Australia under another name, worth checking into.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Willway said:


> I agree the Kreg is overpriced. I have the Grizzly and am well pleased with it. It offers a lot of bells and whistles for the price. take a look at it. Easy to build a cabinet for it later, and use the stand that comes with it for another tool later on.
> 
> T10432 Router Table with Stand


Dick, the table I showed is the twin of the Grizzly. This is just one of many clones sold under various names.


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi James, I looked at them both online closely and your right. I think they are the same table, it even looks like the same photo. At first I was just going by the price. To cool here to go out in the shop today. Hope all is well with you.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Dick, I wish it was cool here today. 

Forecast is for 30°C and cloudy with chance of thunderstorms. UV index - extreme.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Hey Dick--no problem. This is a pretty diverse community, which is outstanding but i'm having to learn to not assume everyone has the same items available. I'm getting better at glancing over to see the nation but i have a long way to go before it's a habit.

James--i have to believe that table is made in the same plant as the Grizzly--but what a difference in price!! $135 US (Grizzly price here) is about $130 Australian--and they want $221 with the same plate, another $100 for aluminum. 

earl


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

James I am close to Abilene Texas and can stand the heat, sometimes as much as 40c here, but the cold hurts these old bones. It should warm up to around 70 (20c) tomorrow if it does I have some work to do on the table saw. I have to install a new zero clearance plate and some do some repair on the fence, getting ready for springtime.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

greenacres2 said:


> Hey Dick--no problem. This is a pretty diverse community, which is outstanding but i'm having to learn to not assume everyone has the same items available. I'm getting better at glancing over to see the nation but i have a long way to go before it's a habit.
> 
> James--i have to believe that table is made in the same plant as the Grizzly--but what a difference in price!! $135 US (Grizzly price here) is about $130 Australian--and they want $221 with the same plate, another $100 for aluminum.
> 
> earl



Yes Earl.

Now you can see how lucky you guys in US are and what we have to put up with for the sake of our art......VBG..


----------



## Dsel74 (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi guys,

I thought I was getting instant email notifications, which I wasn't must have clicked it wrong. So wasn't aware until now that there was any action.

My router is a TR-12 so fairly old but used once and still in box.

By the way the Kreg isn't $500 here it is more like $700AUD


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The Kreg is a nice table but I feel you can find better value for your money.


----------



## Noek (Dec 26, 2012)

I have the Kreg and I love it. It is extremely sturdy and very well built. I have built a cabinet enclosure around it and included a table switch. It is set up great for both.

As far as the fence goes, don't believe the ad when it says that it is one side adjustable. It's a sturdy fence and the lockdown mechanism works well, but I find myself using a measure tape for accuracy, to fine tune. 

Not sure if my link will work


----------



## wilsond (Aug 17, 2009)

I made a router cabinet from a DVD by Kreg. The phenolic table top is by Woodpeckers, and the light and fence are from Rockler. There is now a safety switch on the front.

There is a 2 1/2-inch port on the fence and a 4-inch port in the back. The two ports connect directly to my dust collector, and there is very little dust left on the table or floor. By the way, the total cost of the cabinet with the top was about $300 USD.

I wish I knew how to post pictures for you, but I am new to using forums.


----------

